# Mastodon(band)



## hsfkush (Jun 28, 2013)

So I thought for my 1000th post on here, I would like to introduce an incredible band to those of you who do not know them.


Mastodon is a Sludge/Progressive Metal band which have a mythical theme to them, this is evident as far as their album titles and song titles go. They've been going since the late 90's but released their first album in 2002 called Remission In 2003, a song called "Crusher Destroyer" from their first album was used on the video game Tony Hawks Underground, which you can listen to below.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ-eQbcTmxI
However, my favourite song from this album is "Ole' Nessie" which is just a beautifully engineered song


Their second release, Leviathan came in 2004 and is possibly their best known and most loved album. However, on a commercial level, they were not recognised until 2007 which you'll hear more about further down this page. 
Leviathan is a fast, brutal, melodic and sometimes even emotional album, it brought several genre's together to create one and it's the first band in a long time to do it successfully. They took the broken chords of Hardcore, the fast paced rhythms of Thrash Metal, the technical drumming of Progressive Metal and a mixed range of vocals, from soft singing all the way to throat ripping screams, it truly is a unique experience among Metal albums. 
The only way I can describe the sound, is that it's dirty which ironically fits considering they brand themselves as "Sludge Metal". If my description is poor or difficult to understand, then I leave you with the song called Aqua Dementia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mugfxYNxAyE

In 2007 after extensive touring around the world, Mastodon released their 3rd album entitled http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_Mountain_(album)]Blood Mountain[/url], which continued exactly where Leviathon finished, although this time they cleaned up the sound a little but also brought a whole new level of insane musicianship with it. This prompted Mastodon to be nominated for 2 high profile awards and also winning 1 of them. They were nominated for "Best Metal Performance" for the song Colony of Birchman at the 2007 Grammy Awards but lost out to Slayer's Eye's of the Insane. The award they did win however, was at the 2007 Metal Hammer Golden Gods, the two guitarists Brent Hinds and Bill Kelliher won the award for Best Shredder.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eebzVpqm7-s

2009 brought the release of Crack The Skye, which although it's a great album, it's also very depressing. This is what the drummer, Brann Dailor is quoted saying.



> My sister passed away when I was a teenager and it was awful, and there's no better way to pay tribute to a lost loved one than having an opportunity to be in a group with my friends and we make art together. Her name was Skye, so Crack the Skye means a lot of different things. For me personally, it means the moment of being told you lost someone dear to you, [that moment] is enough to crack the sky.


The song Oblivion which is the first track on the album was nominated and won Best Video at the Kerrang Awards in 2009
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6WGNd8QR-U

2011 saw Mastodon release their fith and latest album The Hunter. It saw Mastodon nominated for four major awards, winning two of them.
Brann Dailor was nominated for Best Drummer at Metal Hammers Golden Gods and the song Curl of the Burl was nominated for Best Hard Rock/Metal performance, but lost out to The Foo Fighters "White Limo"
However, they won Both of the Best Album categories at Kerrang and Golden Gods.
My personal opinion of this album is that it is the most commercially viable to listen to. It's the easiest on the ears and mind and is with out a doubt the best way to ease yourself into this band if you find Metal a little too overwhelming.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMeAEBujd7w

They are currently writing and recording their 6th studio album, which has no release date.

I hope you enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## silasraven (Jun 28, 2013)

theres a section for this.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 28, 2013)

Mastodon is awesome. I don't recall how I got turned on to them, iirc it was dumb chance, but it was around the time Leviathan came out. I was actually supposed to see them play with Slayer and some band I hate, but ended up missing their entire set...that was some bullshit.


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for moving it admin, I don't know why I posted this in the wrong forum, wake and bake I guess, my bad.


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 30, 2013)

No one else like Mastodon? Perhaps this will sway your opinion.

[video=youtube;KlKBJ4t_fYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlKBJ4t_fYo[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 1, 2013)

Nope. i dont like them. i fucking love them. Just bought '_Blood Mountain_' not having heard any of those songs before but knowing it was going to be fucking fantastic. And i was right. I bought '_The Hunter_' when it came out too i guess i'm working backwards with them lol..


I first heard of them from the '_Aqua Teen Hunger Force_' movie intro.. and then i saw that '_High Times'_ magazine did something on them and that was it for me 

I love their feel/style. It has that classy, extravagant, mythical, and rich feel to it. Their themes are right down my alley too.. and iust found out that the first four albums were representative of the earthly elements.. fire, water, earth and aether(air).


Love these guys man. Solid post! Now, i shall post the song that i woke up W/ stuck in my head..

[youtube]x4vMvJcP4TA[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 1, 2013)

Also, great little write-up you did on them there hsfkush. meant to say that in the post above.

i need to get leviathon. And fuck D/Ls i want a hard copy.. lol


----------



## hsfkush (Aug 2, 2013)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> Nope. i dont like them. i fucking love them. Just bought '_Blood Mountain_' not having heard any of those songs before but knowing it was going to be fucking fantastic. And i was right. I bought '_The Hunter_' when it came out too i guess i'm working backwards with them lol..
> 
> 
> I first heard of them from the '_Aqua Teen Hunger Force_' movie intro.. and then i saw that '_High Times'_ magazine did something on them and that was it for me
> ...


Considering I am such a big fan of these guys, I had no idea about that! Learn something new every day =] Also, thanks for the compliment about the write up, but had I not been baked then it would have been much better. If I still had it, I would have posted up my Carcass and Dying Fetus paper from school, they were pretty damn awesome and I got put into the final 10 to win a chance of having my write up put into Metal Hammer which was a nationwide competition in the UK. I didn't win unfortunately, some guy who wrote about Dream Theater won =[


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn, fackin' dream theatre eh. I've always disliked them. idk why, i think its their singers fault lol 
those vocals mixed with that kinda music does not mix for me at all.. should see if they have instrumentals maybe.. 


but w/e to each their own i guess. Here's more Mastodon
[youtube]MOK6WXb4700[/youtube]
[youtube]hlab0XVQkn0[/youtube]


----------



## hsfkush (Aug 10, 2013)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> Damn, fackin' dream theatre eh. I've always disliked them. idk why, i think its their singers fault lol
> those vocals mixed with that kinda music does not mix for me at all.. should see if they have instrumentals maybe..
> 
> 
> ...


I also feel the same about DT's singing, I just feel he should have been in a band with either Meat Loaf or Judas Priest, something like that. He doesn't suit the heavy chugs that John oh so loves.

I believe that DT's live stuff is basically like watching an instrumental, they have something like 6 minute improvised sections of each song, very similar to how the first ever super group(Cream: Eric Clapton, Ginger Baker and Jack Bruce) did. Each concert is unique.

That first video you posted, the cartoon, I'd never seen that before, but that is fucking epic! HAHA!


----------

